# Change of External Filter System.



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jan 2009)

Gang @ Ukaps

I am currently running a Tetratec 1200 external filter system: suitable for a 200 - 500 ltr tank with a flow rate of 1200lph, i have noticed on the forum that a lot of guy & gals are running to filter units to increase flow rate + filtration. I have recieved concern regarding my flow rate from a good friend who has helped me a lot in relation to my tank set up, flow rate and water chemistry - "Ceg". I am considering purchasing an Eheim Professional 3e model 2078 @ a knock down price i.e its in the January sales. This system has a better flow rate 1850lph, better filtration system and more function. Has anybody heard of any issues regarding this filter unit. 

Current set up:
Tank: 			Aqua One Ar980 approx. 217 litres. 
External filter :		Tetratec 1200.
Substrate: 		Seachem florite 2 â€“ 3â€ deep   
Heater: 			Tetratec 300 watt â€“bigger than required.
Substrate Heater. 		JBL Protherm basis 250 ltr
CO2: 			Dennerle Professional up to 300 ltr.
Lighting: 		                2 x Flora glow 30 watt 36â€ in length
	  		1 x Aqua glow 25 watt 30â€ in length.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2009)

I think I remember a few people being a bit disappointed with these as the computer controls didn't really deliver as expected and the flow wasn't that great.  If you do a search either on the filtration forum or the hardware one (I can't remember where the threads were!) you might drag up those threads and see what the feedback was.

If it were me, (though I really love a good over-complicated gadget   ) I'd probably look at the Fluval FX5 as a few people seem to have those with no issues and they are less complicated but more powerful.


----------



## Behold (2 Jan 2009)

I would possibly be interested in the ex1200 if you sell it....


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jan 2009)

Once i have decided which filter to purchase my old filter will be available.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jan 2009)

im interested in a TT if its in good nick. behold let me have a chance, you beat me to them on TFF. 

how much mate, and what nick is it in?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jan 2009)

I am after advise on a new filter system - if no advise arrives or recommendation are not submitted the TT1200 is not for sale so don't jump the gun.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jan 2009)

well the eheim pro e's are amazing and would provide enough filtration on that tank alone, however you could get a really powerful pro e and then a less powerful smaller external so if the pro e does go kaput then you still have a back up.


----------



## zig (2 Jan 2009)

An Eheim Professional 3e model 2078 will not work properly if you attach any external extras like inline heaters or CO2 reactors, the built in computer does not function correctly if anything inline is added, the flow rate is also considered underpowered. Dissappointing performance and overpriced at best is the considered opinion of those who own it and use it for planted tanks, I had considered purchasing this filter myself.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jan 2009)

my friend has one and he loves it, but there again he has it on a non plant tank.


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Jan 2009)

I agree totally with zig. If one has the space, and if one has to get an Eheim, it would be better to use the 2080 and to forget about the e-enabled version which is just marketing hype. My thoughts on "e" filters are summarized here: New Filter for 240L Aquarium

If one does not have the funds for the Eheim then an FX5 is a good bargain and has better flow.

Cheers,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jan 2009)

Thanks gang @ukaps - doing my homework at he moment - 1st 4 aquatics have a sale on and the
Eheim 2076 Pro3 electronic is @ Â£167.99
          2078 Pro3 ------"----- is @ Â£184.99
          2080 Pro3  is @ Â£167.95 all cheaper than ebay

Fluval Fx5 is @ Â£136.75 but there is one on ebay @ @ Â£129.00 with free P&P

Regards

Paul


----------



## Wilis (3 Jan 2009)

Hi Paul,
There's a very professional comparison of the Fluval & Eheim to be found here http://www.discusforums.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7080 This is one of the best filter reviews I've ever seen if you read it to it's conclusion.
I'm upgrading my 180l tank to a 380l & have opted for the fx5 having taken all into consideration. I'll be running this alongside an eheim 2217 so expect my biological capacity to be fine, as the review states that the Eheim is better on the biological side as it has a greater filter capacity & converted the ammonia faster, although the fx5 has a greater flowrate & is fantastic at mechanical filtration it is slightly behind in the bio stakes. I bought mine from ebay - summerhomebird. All looks good though not set up yet so I can't comment on the performance personally.
Hope this helps
Will


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jan 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> An Eheim Professional 3e model 2078 will not work properly if you attach any external extras like inline heaters or CO2 reactors, the built in computer does not function correctly if anything inline is added, the flow rate is also considered underpowered. Dissappointing performance and overpriced at best is the considered opinion of those who own it and use it for planted tanks, I had considered purchasing this filter myself.




Ahh, that would explain the poor flow of mine, with in-line CO2 reactor and heater.

Thanks Zig.


----------

